# 2018 Hell’s Bay Marquesa



## permitchaser

That's going to be one beauty


----------



## jsnipes

what color scheme you going with?


----------



## MariettaMike

jsnipes said:


> what color scheme you going with?


Same as the Waterman I had.

Matterhorn White hull
Ice Blue deck, non-skid, console, and finished under gunnels.
Chalk seat cushion
Cool Gray SeaDek on poling platform
Gray Yamaha F115
Black Rub Rail


----------



## Capnredfish

I don't know. Might not be seaworthy. Few score lines don't match up. Beautiful workmanship. Enjoy.


----------



## MariettaMike

A picture a day keeps the phone calls away.


----------



## bryson

Congrats! I really like the Marquesa -- can't wait to see the build process.


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> A picture a day keeps the phone calls away.
> 
> View attachment 23533


Trolling motor reinforcement?


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> Trolling motor reinforcement?


Yes. The phenolic reinforcements on the bow deck and the ones on the transom for power poles are standard on all Hell’s Bay builds.


----------



## commtrd

That will be an awesome looking boat. Wish I had gone with a white hull and sky blue or ice blue on deck. So classy looking and kinda old school too. What power is planned?


----------



## SomaliPirate

commtrd said:


> That will be an awesome looking boat. Wish I had gone with a white hull and sky blue or ice blue on deck. So classy looking and kinda old school too. What power is planned?


I hope it's that Yamaha 90 2 stroke from the classifieds


----------



## commtrd

^^^ =)


----------



## commtrd

Good thing there's no smart a$$es up in here right? =)


----------



## Bonecracker

Very nice MM, keep us posted!


----------



## MariettaMike

commtrd said:


> What power is planned?


I’m going with the Yamaha F115LB


----------



## MariettaMike

Matterhorn White hull


----------



## KCTim

I am enjoying these daily pictures!


----------



## LOUMan

Sweet, I am about to jump on one too! Mike what is the realistic draft on the Marquesa?


----------



## MariettaMike

LOUMan said:


> Sweet, I am about to jump on one too! Mike what is the realistic draft on the Marquesa?


I'm expecting 9-10".


----------



## LOUMan

That is what I was thingking Ive been on them plenty just never really tested the draft or minimum depth to get on plane. I had a Super Skiff so that draft works for me. I need something more versatile. Rob Munoz out of Miami uses his plenty in different variations!


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## yobata

That happened fast!


----------



## SomaliPirate

yobata said:


> That happened fast!


That's what she said!


----------



## LOUMan

MariettaMike said:


> Same as the Waterman I had.
> 
> Matterhorn White hull
> Ice Blue deck, non-skid, console, and finished under gunnels.
> Chalk seat cushion
> Cool Gray SeaDek on poling platform
> Gray Yamaha F115
> Black Rub Rail


look fwd to hear the numbers w the YAMAHA. I think I am doing whisper grey, mattehorn deck, black piping ant the Merc XS


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## Barbs_deep

Looking good. Won't be long !


----------



## MariettaMike

Barbs_deep said:


> Looking good. Won't be long !


They are telling me to be there next Friday.


----------



## SomaliPirate

MariettaMike said:


> They are telling me to be there next Friday.


We will definitely need pics at pick up time.


----------



## DBStoots

Fished with Carl Ball in his new Marquesa on Saturday. It's really sweet--you're gonna love it! It's different from the older Marquesas and Carl said it's taken him a while to learn the nuances but he loves it. He's still experimenting with the prop too. It'll scat with that 115 on it! Can't wait to see some more pictures--thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## MariettaMike

I had HB add a back-up bilge pump just in case a wad of tag ends jams up my primary bilge pump like I had happen on my old Super Skiff.


----------



## bryson

MariettaMike said:


> I had HB add a back-up bilge pump just in case a wad of tag ends jams up my primary bilge pump like I had happen on my old Super Skiff.
> View attachment 24091


I don't know anyone who has ever said "man, I wish I didn't have this extra bilge pump", but I'm sure several have said "man, I wish I had an extra bilge pump". Good call.


----------



## MariettaMike

Got the call late yesterday afternoon that trailer came in so I can take delivery next Wednesday.


----------



## bonehead

That is an awesome skiff right there, congrats!


----------



## Backwater

Damn nice boat!! 

You still living in CR?


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Damn nice boat!!
> 
> You still living in CR?


Thanks Ted.
Still in CR.


----------



## Fishshoot

Looks like a sweet marquesa! What was time from order to build?


----------



## MariettaMike

Fishshoot said:


> Looks like a sweet marquesa! What was time from order to build?


They started my build around six weeks from order, but that had more to do with a shortage of 300+ HP engines for their Estero orders. Else it would have been more like ten weeks. Lucky me!


----------



## MariettaMike

They’re taking it out for a wet test this afternoon.


----------



## texasag07

Heck yeah Mike, looking good.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Wow...


----------



## bryson

Beautiful!


----------



## KCTim

Sexy for sure!


----------



## DBStoots

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 24340
> They’re taking it out for a wet test this afternoon.


Tomorrow's the day!


----------



## topnative2

SWEET!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Diggin the old school colors.


----------



## Newman

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 23891


Wow!!
They look so much better without sponsons!!!

Purdy boat.


----------



## Bonecracker

Nice MM! Nothing like a new skiff to get the ole blood pumpin!


----------



## flysalt060

Go take Gary for a spin in it. He is down there at Steve's , putting new steering in his boat.


----------



## MariettaMike

First Class Operation


----------



## topnative2

Just curious, What does the hull weigh?


----------



## MariettaMike

topnative2 said:


> Just curious, What does the hull weigh?


I don't know.


----------



## 4991

topnative2 said:


> Just curious, What does the hull weigh?


https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/skiffs/open-water/marquesa/


----------



## Fritz

Plus 100 for the Monty Python link!


----------



## MariettaMike

EPA mandated fuel tank vent thingy. It’s like a breath mint for gas fumes.









HB transducer shroud does a great job, and the stainless steel cross beams HB specs for their Ram Lin trailers is another feature I liked. Bennett tabs have lighted position indicators on the control pad. Plus Power Pole gave HB new control boards, remote, and rebuild parts for the 2012 Signature Series I took off my old Super Skiff.









Got Lithium? HB worked with Power Mania to create a custom charging program for Lithium batteries.


----------



## Fishshoot

Those lithium batteries are sweet! Run longer , last longer, charge faster and lighter weight. I am getting them on my skiff


----------



## Cape 914

Who makes the battery?


----------



## Fishshoot

Cape 914 said:


> Who makes the battery?


Relion


----------



## Cape 914

Thankyou


----------



## zmgsvt

Beautiful skiff, congrats Mike.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'm very jealous. Amazing skiff.


----------



## KCTim

MariettaMike said:


> EPA mandated fuel tank vent thingy. It’s like a breath mint for gas fumes.
> View attachment 24603
> 
> 
> HB transducer shroud does a great job, and the stainless steel cross beams HB specs for their Ram Lin trailers is another feature I liked. Bennett tabs have lighted position indicators on the control pad. Plus Power Pole gave HB new control boards, remote, and rebuild parts for the 2012 Signature Series I took off my old Super Skiff.
> View attachment 24604
> 
> 
> Got Lithium? HB worked with Power Mania to create a custom charging program for Lithium batteries.
> 
> View attachment 24605


Those are some cool things you pointed out, is HB doing those on other builds or are they items you requested as part of your build? Either way, they innovative and seem to solve questions regularly seen on this forum.


----------



## Limp Shrimp

That's a beautiful skiff... Does the Marquesa not like weight in the bow... I noticed you sacrificed a whole compartment for batteries...


----------



## MariettaMike

TimR said:


> Those are some cool things you pointed out, is HB doing those on other builds or are they items you requested as part of your build? Either way, they innovative and seem to solve questions regularly seen on this forum.


I was surprised to find the carbon media filter on the fuel tank vent when I went to stow my PFD’s. First one I’ve ever seen. Pretty sure they are standard in all their builds.

I also didn’t know HB had made a shroud to deal with the rooster tail coming off the newer large transducers. It just kinda came up in a conversation with Chris about new things HB is doing. So I asked for one, and mine is the first and only one I’ve ever seen on an HB. (Although I recall devrep making one for his Silver King.) It works great.

Lithium iron phosphate batteries have been around for a few years. Because they turn off when they die most battery chargers couldn’t start charging them until you gave the batteries a jump to turn them back on.The PowerMania charger program does that automatically, and is their standard now.


----------



## MariettaMike

Limp Shrimp said:


> That's a beautiful skiff... Does the Marquesa not like weight in the bow... I noticed you sacrificed a while compartment for batteries...


Thanks. The Marquesa handles weight in the bow very well.

And you can’t tell from that pic, but there is still plenty of room up there.


----------



## Capnredfish

Please delete this post and go brag on some other HBO forum. We don’t want to see beautiful boats like this. We want to see pics of plywood boats, tiller extensions twice the size of outboards, unfinished decks covered in Seadek, rusty trailers with mismatched wheels. Seriously, I had the pleasure of going out on a HB one day while in the keys. Boat was near flawless in every way. Hell it even came propped right from the start. Looking nice!


----------



## MariettaMike

Slimed it!


----------



## Fishshoot

Right on, popped that cherry!!


----------



## johnboy114

absolutely beautiful. But, I have to ask, with all the options and upgrades like the lithium batteries, why put a used powerpole on this gorgeous boat??


----------



## MariettaMike

johnboy114 said:


> absolutely beautiful. But, I have to ask, with all the options and upgrades like the lithium batteries, why put a used powerpole on this gorgeous boat??


Thanks.

I put this 6’ Signature Series PowerPole on my boat because I bought it new, used it for four years on my Super Skiff, and PowerPole gave me all the parts to rebuild it to like new condition. Plus the new 6’ Pole isn’t any better.

I’ve still got some custom additions in the works.


----------



## tjtfishon

MariettaMike said:


> I also didn’t know HB had made a shroud to deal with the rooster tail coming off the newer large transducers. It just kinda came up in a conversation with Chris about new things HB is doing. So I asked for one, and mine is the first and only one I’ve ever seen on an HB. (Although I recall devrep making one for his Silver King.) It works great


 Not intended to really compare my Ankona Tavernier to a Marquesa in any way, but I was really concerned about this with my build and I have to give credit the rigging crew at Ankona because I have a TotalScan Transducer for my Lowrance Elite 7ti and it is installed perfectly with no spray and still able to read depth almost flawlessly on plane even at WOT. Even more impressed that this was their first build of this skiff with a transducer and they got it perfect right out of the gate, no adjustments needed.


----------



## Guest

Very nice!


----------



## Rooster

Hi Mike - we met at the Clouser casting class at the Atlanta show. Your build has put a Marquesa worm in my mind that just is not going away!


----------



## MariettaMike

Rooster said:


> Hi Mike - we met at the Clouser casting class at the Atlanta show. Your build has put a Marquesa worm in my mind that just is not going away!


Good to hear from you. I'm loving mine. Holler if you're in Citrus County

BTW Yamaha was at HB doing performance testing the day I picked mine up, and I just noticed they have posted the results. My boat is getting 48.5 mph at 6000 rpm with the regular F115, and definitely over 8 mpg running 25-30 mph

https://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/h...line-4/vf115/pb_hbb_marquesa_vf115_3-7-18_flt


----------



## Backwater

Mike, no doubt, that is one sweet ride!

You spared no expense with those Lithium ion batteries. Those things are crazy expensive!  I don't think you could ever run out of juice tho, even on a week long trip!  Did you go with some sort of battery minder setup?


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Mike, no doubt, that is one sweet ride!
> 
> You spared no expense with those Lithium ion batteries. Those things are crazy expensive!  I don't think you could ever run out of juice tho, even on a week long trip!  Did you go with some sort of battery minder setup?


My onboard battery charger is made by PowerMania and I just plug it in whenever my boat is in the garage. It has a "float" mode to maintain full charge.

Yesterday morning I ran the TM pretty hard to cover a lot of water between sunrise and noon. Plugged in the charger around 2:00, and the status lights on the charger showed the batteries were charged at 5:00. That's a huge improvement over my old 24V set-up that would have taken overnight to recharge.

In addition my old 24V TM setup would have started showing signs of weakness after all the running I did yesterday. Considering I couldn't tell any difference in performance between start and finish I know I made the right decision to go 36V for the capacity, and lithium for the 70# weight difference, performance, and quicker recharge. It will be a while before I can confirm the longer life, but I'm happy with my investment.


----------



## Backwater

I hear they last well over 10yrs.

I do like the lithium ion batts in my power tools where they regharge in only a few hrs.

I've looked at the Lithum Iron Phosphate batts (LiFePO4) batteries which are used in electric cars today. I think they are half the deep cycle life, but half the cost of Lithium Ion and less volatile and are environmental friendly. But they also have the same longevity. Also light weight. But I'll probably weight like you when I go with a new ride.


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> I've looked at the Lithum Iron Phosphate batts (LiFePO4) batteries which are used in electric cars today. I think they are half the deep cycle life, but half the cost of Lithium Ion and less volatile and are environmental friendly. But they also have the same longevity. Also light weight. But I'll probably weight like you when I go with a new ride.


That’s what mine are.


----------



## MariettaMike

Finished the fitting for my double wide jump seat yesterday. Cushions with radiused corners will match my HB bench and backrest cushions.

Moving the legs in from the ends let’s you step past much much easier, and leaves just the right amount of space for cup holders mounted off the back that you can easily reach while seated.

I also intentionally left off armrests to support setting sideways and fit two wide bodies on the seat.

Still thinking about what I want on the bow....maybe a stool?


----------



## kylet

MariettaMike said:


> Good to hear from you. I'm loving mine. Holler if you're in Citrus County
> 
> BTW Yamaha was at HB doing performance testing the day I picked mine up, and I just noticed they have posted the results. My boat is getting 48.5 mph at 6000 rpm with the regular F115, and definitely over 8 mpg running 25-30 mph
> 
> https://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/h...line-4/vf115/pb_hbb_marquesa_vf115_3-7-18_flt


I need to check mine again but I believe I get a little faster than that. Did they put a SCD3 21 on yours too? I think I have seen 50. 

Love the boat. Thanks for posting. I ordered a transducer shield and got it installed a few weeks ago after seeing this thread. Does the trick. Same transducer.


----------



## Rick hambric

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 28845
> Finished the fitting for my double wide jump seat yesterday. Cushions with radiused corners will match my HB bench and backrest cushions.
> 
> Moving the legs in from the ends let’s you step past much much easier, and leaves just the right amount of space for cup holders mounted off the back that you can easily reach while seated.
> 
> I also intentionally left off armrests to support setting sideways and fit two wide bodies on the seat.
> 
> Still thinking about what I want on the bow....maybe a stool?
> 
> View attachment 28847


Mike, how about this??


----------



## MariettaMike

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 29037
> 
> Mike, how about this??


I like it.

I'm going to try this stool with footrests you can stand on.


----------



## Fritz

MariettaMike said:


> BTW Yamaha was at HB doing performance testing the day I picked mine up, and I just noticed they have posted the results. My boat is getting 48.5 mph at 6000 rpm with the regular F115, and definitely over 8 mpg running 25-30 mph
> 
> https://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/h...line-4/vf115/pb_hbb_marquesa_vf115_3-7-18_flt


Mike this is spectacular performance! I'm impressed, maybe even envious.


----------



## MariettaMike

Fritz said:


> Mike this is spectacular performance! I'm impressed, maybe even envious.


Thanks Fritz.

However there are consequences to going fast. Especially into the wind.

Yesterday morning I had my prescription eyeglasses blow off my face, hit the engine cowling, and go overboard when I glanced back to look at my rooster tail while running WOT into a cool wind from an approaching thunderstorm.

I'm usually wearing Costas that wrap around the side and fit tighter so thankfully that hadn't happened before.

Going to have to start wearing goggles over my eyeglasses.


----------



## MariettaMike

Finally got my park bench finished and installed. Also added stripping bucket hook and cup holder to my sissy bar. And HB beefed up my bow hatch gutters and added another gas shock to handle mounting my bow stool on it. Works great. Very comfortable and functional.


----------



## Mustang

Where did you get the barstool from? Very nice looking rig.


----------



## MariettaMike

Mustang said:


> Where did you get the barstool from? Very nice looking rig.


Thanks

The bar stool came from Deck Gear at ultimatefishingseat.com


----------



## Sabalon

That’s a kick ass ride.


----------



## MariettaMike

First Oil Change & Gear Oil Check


----------



## Inshore_Inc.

Hey Mike, remember seeing this boat at the ramp, absolutely gorgeous!!! Spoke with you briefly during Tarpon season. Have you taken any draft measurements by chance both at rest and what you would predict while running? Currently shopping around with main manufacturers to start a build and was curious as to what info you could provide. Thanks in advance bud.


----------



## MariettaMike

Hey! I think that was the day we ran through the woods from the storms.

Based on transom water line with me poling, full fuel, gear, and angler on the bow my boat drafts 11” tops. Although I have pushed my vee bottom through 8-9” on soft or turtle grass bottoms on several occasions. NOT on rocks.

As for running draft I’ve been surprised at how shallow I‘ve been able to get on plane and run. If I can find an 18” deep hole that is a boat length I can jump up and run in 13” indefinitely.

This is shallower than my old Super Skiff that had a jack plate. Must be the beam creating more hydraulic lift.




Inshore_Inc. said:


> Hey Mike, remember seeing this boat at the ramp, absolutely gorgeous!!! Spoke with you briefly during Tarpon season. Have you taken any draft measurements by chance both at rest and what you would predict while running? Currently shopping around with main manufacturers to start a build and was curious as to what info you could provide. Thanks in advance bud.


----------



## Inshore_Inc.

MariettaMike said:


> Hey! I think that was the day we ran through the woods from the storms.
> 
> Based on transom water line with me poling, full fuel, gear, and angler on the bow my boat drafts 11” tops. Although I have pushed my vee bottom through 8-9” on soft or turtle grass bottoms on several occasions. NOT on rocks.
> 
> As for running draft I’ve been surprised at how shallow I‘ve been able to get on plane and run. If I can find an 18” deep hole that is a boat length I can jump up and run in 13” indefinitely.
> 
> This is shallower than my old Super Skiff that had a jack plate. Must be the beam creating more hydraulic lift.


Correct, it was the day you ran from the PM storms . Really appreciate you taking the time to give me some info. Mind if I contact you in the near future to set up a day where I can push you around on the Marquesa to see if its a good fit? No pressure and no hard feelings if not. Take care, be safe bud!


----------



## MariettaMike

Switched to Fall/Winter redfish mode


----------



## SnookCalhoun

Great looking rig Mike! What prop are you running? I have a 2016 marquesa with 115 sho motor and not really digging the prop it came with (scd3r21pym90)


----------



## kylet

SnookCalhoun said:


> Great looking rig Mike! What prop are you running? I have a 2016 marquesa with 115 sho motor and not really digging the prop it came with (scd3r21pym90)


He’s running a ptr3 19, some people run a ptr418, I’m running a scd4 19.

Your prop is about the fastest you’ll find. I didn’t lose much speed and have phenomenal low end and control. I’m personally not a fan of the bow lifting props on that setup. Maybe if you add a transom wedge to get a little negative trim.


----------



## SnookCalhoun

kylet said:


> He’s running a ptr3 19, some people run a ptr418, I’m running a scd4 19.
> 
> Your prop is about the fastest you’ll find. I didn’t lose much speed and have phenomenal low end and control. I’m personally not a fan of the bow lifting props on that setup. Maybe if you add a transom wedge to get a little negative trim.


Thanks for the info! I’m not looking for speed I’m looking for more control and to help rid the porposing. I live in tampa but make the drive to fish homosassa and there are way to many rocks to worry about speed up there.


----------



## Guest

SnookCalhoun said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m not looking for speed I’m looking for more control and to help rid the porposing. I live in tampa but make the drive to fish homosassa and there are way to many rocks to worry about speed up there.


I’ll show ya around one day maybe lol!


----------



## SnookCalhoun

Boatbrains said:


> I’ll show ya around one day maybe lol!


A really good friend of mine grew up there. I fish with him when I go up he knows the area real well. He’s a local Capt. Up there. I’d love to get out with ya. I use to run a micrdraft up there she ran skinny! but that boat was way to noisy for my liking and my back lol. I picked up this marquesa recently so I’m ready to get back up there.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, that Billy Henderson micro draft is quite skinny! Who is your buddy?


----------



## SnookCalhoun

Boatbrains said:


> Yeah, that Billy Henderson micro draft is quite skinny! Who is your buddy?


Brain Sawyer do you know him?


----------



## Guest

Can’t say I do honestly, that don’t mean much these days though. I’ve been away from the marine seen a few years now and just rolling back in. I fish Ozello mostly followed by Mason creek and or Chass.


----------



## SnookCalhoun

Boatbrains said:


> Can’t say I do honestly, that don’t mean much these days though. I’ve been away from the marine seen a few years now and just rolling back in. I fish Ozello mostly followed by Mason creek and or Chass.


Nice man I’m pretty familiar with Ozello and Chaz great areas to fish.


----------



## MariettaMike

SnookCalhoun said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m not looking for speed I’m looking for more control and to help rid the porposing. I live in tampa but make the drive to fish homosassa and there are way to many rocks to worry about speed up there.


Homosassa is my home waters and I am running a PTR4R18P now to get even more bow lift than the PTR3R19P I was running.

I use a little bit of tabs to control porpoising when needed and a lot of tabs to run skinny. The 21P SCD3 prop that came on my boat may never be used again.

You can check with other HB Pro guides that have also quit using the SCD prop.

“Brain Sawyer” that’s funny. I know a Brian Sawyer that knocked the skeg off his brand new 115 SHO the first time out.

You’re welcome to try my old PTR3R19P that got a couple nicks on it from some rocks at the Mason Creek ramp.


----------



## SnookCalhoun

That’s the Sawyer we both know lol he’s a good dude! I appreciate the offer on the prop I’m gonna just pull the trigger on the 4 blade. Thanks for the info Mike! Have a great weekend.


----------



## kylet

SnookCalhoun said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m not looking for speed I’m looking for more control and to help rid the porposing. I live in tampa but make the drive to fish homosassa and there are way to many rocks to worry about speed up there.


I’ve got no porpoising now with my prop. I’ve never had a control issue with the scd3 21 but I have more now with the scd4. Being that there is less tabs use there’s more water on your prop when turning.


----------



## MariettaMike

Changed the trailer axle grease today.

That last root canal I had gave me the idea of strapping a plastic bag around the hub to catch the old grease. Worked great.


----------



## KCTim

Great idea, I am going to keep that one!


----------

